# Fireworks



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Anyone got any good tips for taking firework pics?


----------



## carlwhitley (Apr 11, 2007)

I'd say...

Tripod if you can. Low-ish iso, no flash. Shutter release cable/remote if you can.

Take an image on a wider angle and crop using post processing to either improve composition, or to cut out lots of dark sky.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

carlwhitley said:


> I'd say...
> 
> Tripod if you can. Low-ish iso, no flash. Shutter release cable/remote if you can.
> 
> Take an image on a wider angle and crop using post processing to either improve composition, or to cut out lots of dark sky.


That's pretty much what I was expecting. I've set to 200 ISO, tripod, no flash, and will use my 18-55, haven't used the remote much so hoping I get the settings right. Thinking manual focus might be a better idea than auto.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

A tip i was told was to go on 'bulb' and open the shutter whilst hold a piece of black card in front of the lens as the rocket goes up. Then, just before it goes bang, remove the card. After the firework has exploded, close the shutter. That way you avoid the rocket going up showing in the pic.

Other than that. Wide open and long exposure. Tripod obviously.

Manual focus will stop the lens 'hunting'.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Gruffs said:


> A tip i was told was to go on 'bulb' and open the shutter whilst hold a piece of black card in front of the lens as the rocket goes up. Then, just before it goes bang, remove the card. After the firework has exploded, close the shutter. *That way you avoid the rocket going up showing in the pic.*
> 
> Other than that. Wide open and long exposure. Tripod obviously.
> 
> Manual focus will stop the lens 'hunting'.


That's a good tip:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

spitfire said:


> That's pretty much what I was expecting. I've set to 200 ISO, tripod, no flash, and will use my 18-55, haven't used the remote much so hoping I get the settings right. Thinking manual focus might be a better idea than auto.


Don't worry too much about focus, as you're going to be using long exposures then the subject is going to be blurred (the fireworks themselves) and the background will be black so you can't really blur that.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Don't worry too much about focus, as you're going to be using long exposures then the subject is going to be blurred (the fireworks themselves) and the background will be black so you can't really blur that.


Good point :thumb:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

This is what i do, bulb mode, black card, hold it wait for a firework and move the card but it back after a second wait for next one and repeat. I like to catch 2 or 3 in one shot makes for a much more varied picture.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

1,smaller the aperture the better.
2.acclimatise your kit if coming out of a warm house or car to avoid condensation.
3. if it's a public event keep an eye on your kit!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

While sometimes I agree with the small aperture that would depend on the area the fireworks are going off, I tend to pick something around 5.6 area this way I pre-focus and it can virtually be left there and capture the majority of the fireworks.


----------



## bluenose (Aug 15, 2007)

I've always found these tutorials quite helpful....
http://digital-photography-school.com/how-to-photograph-fireworks

:thumb:


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

~Iso 100/200, it's dark, using a long exposure and your using a tripod so why the need for any higher
~f/11+ as fireworks are 3D not just on a flat plane so you need lots of DOF - agreed they'll be blurred but there's a difference between out of focus blurred and pin sharp blurred
~pre-focus on the base of where they're launched from then click the lens to MF so it doesn't change in between shots
~I'd say 2-5 secs exposure length, anymore and you'll have too much going on in the shot, possible highlight blowout any less and you'll probably miss all of the splay and poss too dark
~remote release with shutter lock if possible and stick the camera on continuous and just leave it going one after the other so you don't miss anything 

HTH

drew


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Some great tips chaps, i'll have to give these a go if i get time to get the camera out over the next couple of days.

Mind you, i took these when i first got my DLSR, complete novice and no tripod, but they still came out rather good imo http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=48549


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Well I haven't downloaded any yet but I think it was a bit of a washout really. I've never known it so quiet round here. Last year they were great. Must be the credit crunch. Most of what I did take was at a distance, however I'll reserve judgemet till I get them sorted. Good experience though.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

Hand-held, f50d compact in B&W. Dalmuir Park tonight.


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

dougster, thats looks cool


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Took this tonight with my Canon 5D MkII and 24-105mm L lens, camera was on full-auto setting.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

byngmeister said:


> Took this tonight with my Canon 5D MkII and 24-105mm L lens, camera was on full-auto setting.


Nice but looking at Christina C is far more interesting:thumb:


----------



## byngmeister (Apr 7, 2009)

Exotica said:


> Nice but looking at Christina C is far more interesting:thumb:


 :lol:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Well as I said a bit disappointing. The sporadic nature of where and when there going to go off meant I missed a number of shots. An organised display would have been much easier I think. The following shot whilst not perfect by any means was probably the one that I was happiest with. I deliberately set it up to have the moon in the shot.

I've named it 
*Fire and Ice*​


----------



## TeZ (Oct 28, 2007)

How long was the exposure?


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

TeZ said:


> How long was the exposure?


4.9 secs


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

How did you get last night off anyway?

I heard no comms on my scanner so all good in M01!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

spitfire said:


> Well as I said a bit disappointing. The sporadic nature of where and when there going to go off meant I missed a number of shots. An organised display would have been much easier I think. The following shot whilst not perfect by any means was probably the one that I was happiest with. I deliberately set it up to have the moon in the shot.
> 
> I've named it
> *Fire and Ice*​


I love it mate

Mesmorising in a weird way, i just stared at it then snapped out of it - Top job IMO


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nice job dougie mate 

drew


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

We just had some roman candles and the like in the garden, nothing to flash as the little one really doesn't like loud noises, anyway caught a couple of pics I thought were ok.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm pleased you like it


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Dougster said:


> Hand-held, f50d compact in B&W. Dalmuir Park tonight.


Nice shot Doog:thumb:


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

The 'fire n ice' pic is exceptional mate, you should be very proud with that Dougie :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

kenny wilson said:


> The 'fire n ice' pic is exceptional mate, you should be very proud with that Dougie :thumb:


Spent about two hours at the back of the house, freezing my buttocks off for that one pic. :lol:It makes it worthwhile though if you get something your happy with :thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I took a few tonight, not bad for a first go
Ive taken them off my facebook, hence the small pictures




























All about 4 second exposure. One of my neighbors was letting them off, so I had no idea where they where going


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Some from tonight


----------



## tom_painter85 (Jul 5, 2007)

Sorry for bringing this one back from the Dead, but with Nov 5th just gone I thought that rather than start another thread, it'd be easier to add to what we've got.

Took a couple the other night, wasn't too pleased but I'm learning. Maybe New Year will give me some more chance to practise if I've not a had couple of cheeky glasses of something.


----------



## AlfaMan (Jul 15, 2009)

Dougster said:


> Hand-held, f50d compact in B&W. Dalmuir Park tonight.


Very very cool pic, if it wasn't for 2 kids I would love to get some pics of fireworks.


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

a few first attempts from me and i only had my 12-24 with me


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

some cracker shots there matey


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

A few my other half took at enfield display north london.


----------

